

First test broadcast of SuperHD (7680x4320) between BBC and Japan at 24Gb/s - junkbit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11436939

======
grackle
Honestly, I'm just excited about the 60fps video that this brings along.
Resolution is always a plus... but this 30fps (and sometimes even 24!)
nonsense has gone on for too long.

The flicker was particularly noticeable during Avatar - if only James Cameron
had gotten his way when he proposed to double framerate while filming that.

Also, for any who want to learn more: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Hi-
Vision>

------
mortenjorck
Perhaps, one day, many decades from now, recordings of these broadcasts will
be rediscovered, similarly to the rediscovery of these photos:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575383>

"Recession-Era SHD videos"

------
drinian
While this is really awesome news, the most astonishing thing is trying to
contemplate how much archival storage space is going to be required to keep
video at this resolution.

